# HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES! *UPDATED. PICTURES*



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

my new female just had babies. i had her in a cage with another female. as soon as i noticed the babies, i took the other female out. right now, all i need to know is whether or not the other female can stay in there with her or if i need to put her in another cage. thanks!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

I would keep the other female in another cage. If you look at all the threads in this section, you can find a lot of great information on taking care of the momma and her babies.


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

Thanks for the reply.
I posted this while she was still giving birth, because I was hoping to get an answer ASAP. Her cagemate is in another cage in another room, and mommy and babies seem to be doing well


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

Whoa, how many did she have?


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

Is your new female the agouti one you posted pictures of? If it is..she's adorable! I'm glad she and the babies are doing good.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

you don't really need to move the other rat to the other room but if that is your preference so that you can interact with her more often & not disturb Mom that is fine

be very careful with your fingers.. mother rats are extremely protective. Give her 24 hours to settle into a routine before you poke around too much. If you can see the babies really well you can get a head count but there really isn't much more that can be done right now. 

When you go to get a much closer look get mama to move away from them, entice her with a treat or something & then carefully move her away so that you can take a good look & not be bitten while doing so. Her protective nature will ease back & by the time they reach 2 to 3 weeks she will be glad for your interest so that she can catch a break. She might even enjoy quick visits with her cage mate during these breaks when you are checking babies. 

Don't fuss around with the bedding too much. If it is really yuck/messy then only remove a small amount rather than all & simply place some new bedding material close by & allow mama to fix up her nest the way she sees fit. If you don't already have a hideout in there place a small box (like a tissue box) in there & see if she moves them on her own. If she doesn't then it might be best to just leave her be. 

That first time you look at them & handle them you should see milk bands. If you don't know what you are looking for you might not see it right off. What you are looking for is a slightly yellowish band that goes across the underside of the belly. This indicates they are eating well. 

Good luck with it all

Just keep in mind, Mom already knows what it is that she needs to do so there really isn't much need for our human involvement... fingers crossed that all goes well


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

Thanks for all the replies!
1) I've counted 9 babies. I thought I saw 10 last night but I may have been wrong. I hope I was wrong. It's kind of tough to decipher the little pink bodies from eachother.
2) Yes, it's the agouti female I posted pictures of. I got her on Monday night. I'm thinking about calling the store I got her from (a family owned place, don't sell rats for feed, etc) and trying to milk some supplies out of them. *evil grin*
3) I see the milk bands on most of the babies. Tough to see them all though.
4) Her cagemate is in a smaller cage on top of the mother's cage. I'll be moving them into a tank tonight (I heard those are good maternity cages?)


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

eh... they don't have any gaps that babies can get stuck in.... thats about the only good thing I can say about a tank. 

I've always used a single level all metal cage that has a solid pan at the bottom. You just don't want any shelves/levels in case Mom decides to move them upstairs. Another favored container is the plastic storage bin that you can modify into a nursery. I prefer these because they are so easy to clean & sterilize. 

It really is your own preference, just make sure what you use is a single level & well ventilated so that no ammonia will be trapped... you may not be doing complete & thorough cleaning of the cage for at least a week. Just spot cleaning so that you don't disturb Mom. Once the babies get active & start squirming around then you can pretty much go back to business as usual. Eyes open at about 14 days... shortly after that you could actually get some floor time & allow mom & the other rat explore around together. I start very closely supervised introductions as soon as the babies are walking pretty good & I have been able to fully introduce babies back with cagemates by week 3 but this is ONLY if the other rats show no malicious intent toward the babies. Watch closely & you will have to educate yourself between the difference of harmful curiosity & being just curious & slightly heavy handed. You know your rats best so you use your own judgement.

Not sure if that shop is going to do a darn thing for you on additional supplies because if they are keeping males & females together or they are accepting stock in that is housed together... I'm sure this is not the first pregnant rat they have sold. This is a case of buyer beware or as I affectionately call a BOGO rat... Buy One rat Get One litter free.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

When I told the store I got Fay from that she had babies, they didn't care and tried to get away from me as fast as they could. 
What kind of cage are the mom and babies in now? I don't know about bothering her and moving her, so someone else can give you a better reply than I can. Since she's already probably made her nest, and is still getting used to being a mom, I dunno what to say about moving her. Don't want to stress her out too much.
When I noticed my girls belly was getting big, I moved her into a 20g aquarium. That seemed fine the whole time she was being a mom.


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES!*

The babies are doing very well. There are 9, all survived. 4 males and 5 females. They're with mommy in a small close-wire cage, and all very active. I think they should be opening their eyes any day now, they are 10 days old today. I'm so in love with all of them. The hardest part of this whole experience will be letting some of them go. I will definitely be keeping at least 3-- two boys and one girl (i'll probably end up keeping 2 girls, but my mom still needs a bit more convincing.) I'll post pictures soon.  Thanks for all the help, everyone.


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

here are the babes! i'll post what i think they are (color/marking wise) if i'm incorrect, please feel free to correct me! it's very appreciated.









female beige bareback









female beige blazed









female rex blazed???









female rex black hooded/varieberk?









female rex beige...? she has a white patch on her head.









male black irish (he's got a white patch in the shape of a heard on his chest 









male grey/blue berkshire









male grey/blue self









male rex beige bareback (white stripe on his forehead?)?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

You have the most beautiful babies!
The "male grey/blue self" might actually be a Siamese, but I not certain. It looks almost like he is developing dark points!

I'd love to adopt him if he still needs a home  I'm probably too far away, though.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

i agree with blueskyy he does look exactly like my siamese babies looked, when they got to around 6 weeks they went a cream color and only at 8 weeks went white with the siamese markings showing properly.

they are absolutely adorable though, i just wanna steal them all


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Aw, they are so cute! That's a nice handful of different colors.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so how far are we driving to go snatch up the new babies?


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

thank you! i'm in massachusetts.  My mom is in love with the beige bareback and the black blazed? (the girl with 2 black spots on her head) and i'm in love with the black irish male and one of the blue/grey males... we're bickering back and forth over who she'll let me keep! haha.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

why are all the nifty looking rats so darn far away from FL

:out::


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

*grabby hands*

So far away...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmm... hey Blue, your about half way.. maybe I should meet you back at your place when you come back with a bunch of those sweet babies & I'll bring up a couple of these siamese babies to sweeten the deal

::it's good to dream::


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

:lol:

The secrets of the Baby Rattie Black Market slowly become exposed...


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Those are some beautiful babies!


----------



## MaRatties (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in Massachusetts as well (Boston area), so if they still need homes let me know!!! My rat died recently, and I'm beginning to think about getting a new pair.


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

The babies were 4 weeks old on Thursday, and I separated the boys last night. Everyone seems to be doing fantastic, and the babies have taken quite a liking to my older female as well. I've decided to keep 2 of the boys and 1 of the girls (trying to get my mom to let me keep 2 females, but we'll see)... I'll post new pictures ASAP.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

i want more pictures !! lol 

just a side note..seems a bit early to be seperating them its usually done just before the 5 week mark..


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, they are the cutest babies ever! Such great variety in markings--must be so hard to make a choice! I'd love to adopt them, but I'm too far away, plus I already have enough rats.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful babies. Where are you located? When they are of age I would love to adopt another.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry, did not see the Massachusetts part!


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

The babies are 5 weeks old today, all doing very well. I had heard of people separating as soon as 3.5 weeks but wanted to wait until at least 4, and everyone is doing great, especially Mary (the mommy rat, ie Virgin Mary). I'll be taking and posting pictures at some point tomorrow. Sorry to keep you all waiting for so long!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

More recent pics?


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I want them all!!!!!!!!!!!

-Rozaylia


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: HELP! MY NEW FEMALE JUST HAD BABIES! *UPDATED 7/20/08**

the following pictures were taken at about 3.5 weeks. i've been ridiculously busy, working a full time day job and a part time nights job, so i've been taking pictures of the babies fairly often, it's just been finding the time to get on here and post them! sorry to everyone i've kept waiting. in some pictures, i have circled the babies that are available for adoption. if you are interested in adopting any of the available ones, please let me know 




























The rest of these were taken today (about 6.5 weeks old)


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Way too cute to look at.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

ok, who is coming down to South Florida from Mass & what would I need to do to get them all????

Obviously with so many available people up in Mass just don't appreciate how darn cute they are.... so send them to sunny Florida!!!

Honestly, I think they are adorable & I am a sucker for those creamy colored rats & rexes to boot.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

They're beautiful! I think i've got rat fever hehe


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

i wish i was in america, all you can find in the uk is hooded  they are very beautiful rattys


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

lol hayley i know that feeling ! Although...if you do hunt around you can find some specials ! like black eyes white rexes...( i love my jack) beige varibacks (luna) mismarked capped thingys..(nope still havent worked out what my lil gabby is lol) dumbo himalayans...berks..although i must admit berks are rather hard to find..


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish I had been on RF when these darlings were born. I live in MA. *sob*


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

Kristinee said:


> here are the babes! i'll post what i think they are (color/marking wise) if i'm incorrect, please feel free to correct me! it's very appreciated.
> 
> This one is actually a fawn color
> 
> ...


----------



## kilas_rattery (Jul 25, 2008)

And it looks like you got dumbos too! How cute!!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

berks aren't hard to find at all... I have two from pet stores...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> berks aren't hard to find at all... I have two from pet stores...


Can't here  nothing but hooded


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> KayRatz said:
> 
> 
> > berks aren't hard to find at all... I have two from pet stores...
> ...


Exactly opposite here. No hoodeds so far as I've seen.


----------



## Kristinee (Jun 17, 2007)

kalamazoo-- there are still 2 girls and 2 boys available. the 2 girls with black coloring are about to be adopted, but one siamese male (standard ears) and the rex beige bareback male (standard ears) and the rex beige female and the beige blaze female are available.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kalamazoo said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > KayRatz said:
> ...


Lucky! I think it's just in UK there's nothing but.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Kristinee said:


> kalamazoo-- there are still 2 girls and 2 boys available. the 2 girls with black coloring are about to be adopted, but one siamese male (standard ears) and the rex beige bareback male (standard ears) and the rex beige female and the beige blaze female are available.


If only. My dad said he'd be happy too and wish I could, but witht he price of gas, we can't afford to drive out that far.  Oh, well. I hope they get good homes though, they are definite cutie-pies & I WISH that I had my own car because I'd take the rex bareback off your hands before you had time to say..... ummm.... pineapple.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> kalamazoo said:
> 
> 
> > Stace87 said:
> ...


No, it's like that here... out of all the pet store rats I have handled two have been Berkshire. I snagged the Berks I could get, lol... they are Fizz and Zinc.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> > kalamazoo said:
> ...


I've had a Berk and when her sister had a litter accidentally most of them exept for 2 were Berks. And there were 12. >.>


----------



## Catherine (Jul 28, 2008)

They are **** cute!! Good luck maturing them. PM me if further help is needed :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*pouts* the only person near me is lilspaz and i dont recall her selling babies    can you move to canada please?


----------



## ratsmice (Aug 20, 2008)

Awww there adorable! 
Don't tell the momma that I auctually have favorites but my favs are the:
Female beige blazed, Male black irish, male grey-blue Berkshire and the male grey-blue self. They are all sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute though!!!!!


----------

